# 186

## 23q

. ,      ,    ,    ...  ...

----------


## LAEN

> 

      ...  2006 . 
  ,  ...

----------


## RAMM

> . ,      ,    ,    ...  ...

    .    .

----------

> ,  ...

  
  ,  ?

----------


## Drasha

> ,  ?

----------


## LAEN

> 

     .  
 186 -  ,     .
   11  (1  - 186-01, 2003 ..,     10 186 (2005-2006 ..) 
:
 - 1.
 - 7 ( 1-2,        )
  - 2. 
 ""      .    186    ""  186   (.)

----------


## 23q

, , .       ..

----------


## Drasha

ҳ    !

----------

,      "" ,       ""?   ,         ?  ,   (    ).

----------


## Drasha

> ,      "" ,       ""?

             ,         ,      ""

----------


## vetal115

> ,         ,      ""

         ,   ,      .     .

----------


## LAEN

> ?

   -  .

----------

> -  .

      .....   

> ,         ,       ""

     ,   )     "  "

----------

